# My stupid H should have known this



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

This is how I treated him. Even if he didn't see it, I hope I don't lose it. Loving and supporting him made me feel better about being a woman with a man to love. He is such an azzhole:scratchhead:

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W0K_EkDoHk&feature=share&h=f9a35


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

HNH, that song killed me. I feel that way but she left me! Beautiful lyrics, very emotional song, I loved it but it hurts to listen to because she walked out on us. I feel what he is talking about. Ahhh, I hurt now.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I listen to that song and it just makes me feel empty, like I never even had her love (for real) in the first place. It hurts because I either had her love and somehow lost it, or it was never there but thought it was. All I know is I don't have it.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

It just says when A woman loves, not necessarily the one you have now and love, but I truly believe that people who are committed to loving and having love will come out on top. I hear and I hear how I tried to love the one I had and he did not reciprocate, or at least all the way for the long haul. But I pray that God will order my steps in the path of another good man who I can love strongly again.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

HNH, He will. Have faith. I believe that those of us who committed for life and stayed througout it all will find our other halves that are as loving and committed, only then will you have love forever. We missed that in the ones who walked out on us. We can only pray and have faith that the next is where we were really meant to be. I just hope that next time it doesnt take me another 36 years to find out I've been trusting for nothing. Tonight, we were doing our finances and for the first time in our lives, she refused to give let me know the account password to her stock options. I have always paid the bills and she has always had access to all my accounts. I felt belittled by it. I gave her a life of trust, she knows the kind of person I am, and now she doesnt trust me because she uttered the word divorce. Makes me feel so hurt; I'm realizing that I can let my love for her go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

I got faith, and you should have it too. Life is working out for all of us. We will just take time to see the roses without getting stuck by the thorns. Things are working out for me...got some good news yesterday. My life is moving on, and it is going to be fine.


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

Hesnothappy please tell me what the song is. this link is not available for me to listen and see in my country. if you tell me Ican lookitup from here.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

He's got them pegged. When they love they aint real and he's forever in debt.


----------

